
LG converts its smaller, crazier projects into startups - gaoprea
http://www.engadget.com/2016/05/16/lg-converts-its-smaller-crazier-projects-into-startups/
======
nmcfarl
I'd really like to know what the details are:

> _since LG employees can go off, form a startup and -- if everything
> collapses within three years -- come back to the company no questions
> asked._

Is this an open offer to all employees, or just to those that decide to join
these sanctioned startups, and how does one go about getting your "crazy
project" inside LG turned into a startup. Is it in their contracts, or just
spoken? It's certainly an interesting approach.

I think there's an interesting idea here - and an interesting article to be
written on the topic - but this one didn't go where I wanted it to.

------
dmix
That Acanvas self-charging design is brilliant. You hang up the painting above
a wall socket and it drops a cord down to the socket to charge when the
battery gets low. Then it pulls the cord back up so it appears wireless the
majority of the time.

[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/acanvas/acanvas-the-
cor...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/acanvas/acanvas-the-cord-free-
art-display-and-streaming-pl?ref=video)

~~~
SteveNuts
The video shows three canvases next to each other, how would the ones on the
sides charge? Most people don't have three wall sockets spaced exactly like
how they show the three frames

~~~
greyboy
[https://ksr-ugc.imgix.net/assets/011/165/794/c4b7b104c6d147d...](https://ksr-
ugc.imgix.net/assets/011/165/794/c4b7b104c6d147d58cbe4e7dd9fc1f4b_original.gif?w=680&fit=max&v=1462979164&q=92&s=bba537457a4953631af9d52b76f5ec73)

This animated GIF shows it dropping into a "receptacle" which is just a box
with a cord, presumably plugged in to the nearest actual receptacle.

Interesting idea, for sure.

------
Qworg
This is the first "Nordic-style" startup plan I've seen from a major tech
company. Have any of the other majors tried something like this?

